# vw tuning software



## GTIonepointeight (Jan 29, 2006)

if i were to start manually tuning my vw, what kinda software is out there to use? whats the most popular/reliable computer program? Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIonepointeight (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (GTIonepointeight)*

anyone?


----------



## dragon813gt (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: vw tuning software (GTIonepointeight)*

Buy a chip. You won't be able to do anything by yourself. If you want to manually tune your car then go standalone.


----------



## GTIonepointeight (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (dragon813gt)*

ive got a chip. But i want to fine tune my car more than a chip. 
so. anyone know any programs i can use on my car?


----------



## GTIonepointeight (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (GTIonepointeight)*

anyone? some ideas would be great







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

There is nothing available to change the maps on a Bosch ME7.5. The only software that you can use to do very basic stuff is lemmiwinks or some others that do exactly the same thing.


----------



## SA04VDubGLI (Jun 4, 2006)

the only way to tune the motor yourself is to buy a standalone ecu and completly programm it yourself, if youve never had any expierance doing any sort of tuning like this, i wouldnt recommend it


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (GTIonepointeight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIonepointeight* »_ive got a chip. But i want to fine tune my car more than a chip. 
so. anyone know any programs i can use on my car?
 it would help greatly if you would give us some more info like, i dont know, what type of chip you have, what youve done to the car already, what type of power you wanna get. stuff like that. without that info, everyone is going to be rude to you and waste your time


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (klausgli)*

winOLS can offer map identification, but you will need to learn the code, you would also need to learn the other maps, as the maps winOLS identifys are borderline worthless. very pricey sw to start on your own though. even after you pick up checksum sw AND winOLS, you still have to burn it onto the chip. g/l. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mirror at 5:04 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: vw tuning software (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_winOLS can offer map identification, but you will need to learn the code, you would also need to learn the other maps, as the maps winOLS identifys are borderline worthless. very pricey sw to start on your own though. even after you pick up checksum sw AND winOLS, you still have to burn it onto the chip. g/l. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mirror at 5:04 PM 12-28-2006_

Not really.You could use winols to tune without knowing code.They give you a graphical option to manipulate the maps.You will also need a checksum program and a good burner with a way to burn 28f400/800 chips.The problem is they are soldered to the top of the PC board and it takes alot of balls to do this with a heat gun.
Good luck.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Not really.You could use winols to tune without knowing code.They give you a graphical option to manipulate the maps.You will also need a checksum program and a good burner with a way to burn 28f400/800 chips.The problem is they are soldered to the top of the PC board and it takes alot of balls to do this with a heat gun.
Good luck.

i'm very familiar with winOLS. (well, for the most part) how are you identifying the maps? just what winOLS identifys for you? those maps are junk....knowing what you're looking for helps too. but you still won't find everything you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: desoldering the chip is simple. ~2 minutes, and you're done.










_Modified by mirror at 5:18 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## GTIonepointeight (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (mirror)*

ive got an UPsolute chip, a megan turboback exhaust, swiss cheese airbox w/k&n filter, and a manual boost controller with boost set at 18psi. A couple friends of mine have EVOs, and they can change air/fuel ratios and ignition times in the cylinders...thats the kind of thing i was thinking about changing. But what I'm hearing ist hat i'd need to just buy a standalone ecu and then work with it from there to be able to do the same thing? Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: vw tuning software (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i'm very familiar with winOLS. (well, for the most part) how are you identifying the maps? just what winOLS identifys for you? those maps are junk....knowing what you're looking for helps too. but you still won't find everything you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: desoldering the chip is simple. ~2 minutes, and you're done.









_Modified by mirror at 5:18 PM 12-28-2006_

Winols misses alot of very important maps.If you just want to know where all the maps are then you want to look at the map pointer section of the chip file.They are all there(all 600 and whatever)








Now if you look at the section that the actual map pointer points you to you will start to see some patterns that indicate what type ox axises you are dealing with.After that you can figure out if its a fuel or timing map(there are others as well in this ecu) by looking at the average of the whole map.If the whole map averages ~ 128 dec then you have a fuel map,if it is alot lower than that then you usually have a timing map.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (GTIonepointeight)*

what slappynuts and i are talking about is sw that would allow you to do this at specific points in the maps. what the others are talking about is an adaption sw that allows you change the maps, but it does so on a scale. (ie: you want 3* more timing up top, but it adds 3* EVERYWHERE) there currently is no end user sw to allow you to do what your friends are doing. not to the same degree. lemmiwinks is free, and easy to learn/use.


----------



## GTIonepointeight (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: vw tuning software (mirror)*

alright thanks a lot guys. Ill take lemmiwinks into consideration. Thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

